# 2013 Draft Thread



## croco

McLemore in: http://nba.si.com/2013/04/09/kansas-ben-mclemore-declares-for-2013-nba-draft/?sct=hp_t2_a5&eref=sihp

And so is Oladipo: http://nba.si.com/2013/04/09/victor...raft-indiana-hoosiers/?sct=hp_t2_a6&eref=sihp


----------



## E.H. Munro

Didn't Ricky Ledo declare too?


----------



## RollWithEm

Steven Adams, C, Fr., Pittsburgh


----------



## croco

E.H. Munro said:


> Didn't Ricky Ledo declare too?


This was just meant as a thread starter. Here is the entire list so far:



> Deshaun Thomas, Ohio State, 6'7'', SF, Jr.
> 
> Isaiah Sykes, Central Florida, 6'5'', G/F, Jr.
> 
> Adonis Thomas, Memphis, 6'7'', SF, So.
> 
> Allen Crabbe, Cal, 6'6", SG, Jr.
> 
> Archie Goodwin, Kentucky, 6'5'', SG, Fr.
> 
> Steven Adams, Pittsburgh, 7'0'', C, Fr.
> 
> C.J. Aiken, St. Joseph's, 6'9'', SF/PF, Jr.
> 
> Lorenzo Brown, NC State, 6'5'', PG, Jr.
> 
> C.J. Leslie, NC State, 6'9'', SF/PF, Jr.
> 
> Anthony Bennett, UNLV, 6'7'', SF/PF, Jr.
> 
> Amath M'Baye, Oklahoma, 6'9''', SF, Jr.
> 
> Norvel Pelle, LA City Prep, 6'10'', PF/C
> 
> Marshawn Powell, Arkansas, 6'7'', SF, Jr.
> 
> Tony Snell, New Mexico, 6'7'', SG, Jr.
> 
> B.J. Young, Arkansas, 6'3'', PG/SG, So.
> 
> Eric Moreland, Oregon State, 6'10'', PF, So.
> 
> Sergey Karasev, Russia, 6'7", SF, International
> 
> Tony Mitchell, North Texas, 6'8", SF/PF, So.
> 
> Ricky Ledo, Providence, 6'7", SG, Fr.
> 
> Ben McLemore, Kansas, 6'5", SG, Red-shirt Fr.
> 
> Victor Oladipo, Indiana, 6'5", SG, Jr.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1590793-nba-draft-declaration-tracker


----------



## FSH

Cody Zeller has declared

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2013/st...ers-cody-zeller-leaving-nba-draft-report-says


----------



## Pacers Fan

****.


----------



## Knick Killer

**** what an idiot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kbdullah

Is Zeller really expected to go in the lottery? He doesn't seem that impressive to me.


----------



## croco

Knick Killer said:


> **** what an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How? His stock isn't going to improve next year. With Oladipo, Watford and Hulls gone, Indiana isn't going to be competing for a National Championship either despite a good recruiting class coming in.


----------



## E.H. Munro

croco said:


> How? His stock isn't going to improve next year. With Oladipo, Watford and Hulls gone, Indiana isn't going to be competing for a National Championship either despite a good recruiting class coming in.


Yeah, no way he cracks the lottery next year. It's either two more years or jump now.


----------



## FSH

kbdullah said:


> Is Zeller really expected to go in the lottery? He doesn't seem that impressive to me.


He stock is just gonna keep falling if he stays another year. No reason for him to stay with everyone else on the team leaving. He will go top 20


----------



## girllovesthegame

Missouri's Phil Pressey enters..

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-basketball/news/20130410/phil-pressey-nba-draft.ap/


----------



## UD40

Michael Carter-Williams is making the plunge.


----------



## bball2223

girllovesthegame said:


> Missouri's Phil Pressey enters..
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-basketball/news/20130410/phil-pressey-nba-draft.ap/


He really played poorly down the stretch, I think he should have stayed. 

Zeller made a great decision to go now because his stock isn't getting any higher. IU fans will love Noah Vonleh though.


----------



## bball2223

UD40 said:


> Michael Carter-Williams is making the plunge.


Nowhere near as enamored with him as I was a couple of months ago. Pretty good athlete, great passer. Not a great shooter, shaky ball-handler at times, and his defense is an enigma at the NBA level because we haven't seen him play man to man. Potential is there, but he has a ways to go.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Double Postration.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Pelicans would be pretty hard to stop on the ball with Greivis Vazquez and Michael Carter Williams running PG at 6'6 each. Looks like we should be shopping for a SG though. Marcus Smart fall to the Big Easy Birds if ya can.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Anyone else think Zeller's best fit would be in Washington? Otherwise, I could see Phoenix, N'awlins, and Dallas working out.


----------



## Knick Killer

croco said:


> How? His stock isn't going to improve next year. With Oladipo, Watford and Hulls gone, Indiana isn't going to be competing for a National Championship either despite a good recruiting class coming in.


He's nowhere near ready to play against the bigs in the NBA. Still has a lot of developing to do and would be smart to stay for 2 more years but money talks I suppose.


----------



## 2Slick

Even though everyone expected it, sad to see MCW go . Absolutely loved watching him this year. Thanks for a great season and bringing us our first Final 4 in 10 years. Good luck in the NBA MCW!


----------



## UD40

Kobongo is making the jump.

Pretty much expected.


----------



## croco

> Michigan sophomore guard Trey Burke, the consensus national player of the year, will enter the NBA Draft, sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Michigan has scheduled a news conference for Sunday afternoon, where Burke will formalize his decision.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--trey-burke-will-enter-nba-draft-190335480.html


Not surprising.


----------



## 29380

> SHowardCooper Nerlens Noel to leave Kentucky for the NBA, school announces. No. 2 in my latest mock despite a long way from recovering from knee surgery.





> WojYahooNBA North Carolina junior Reggie Bullock is leaning strongly toward entering the NBA Draft, sources tell Y! Decision likely finalized today.


...


----------



## roux

Vander Blue declared today, probably not a wise decision


----------



## UD40

But he did have a great tourney and it's doubtful he excels past where his stock is now.

He won't be anything special at the next level, but the iron is hot right now.


----------



## E.H. Munro

roux2dope said:


> Vander Blue declared today, probably not a wise decision


He's a junior. He would have been a second rounder next year, so this was a good choice. At least now he's likely to get two guaranteed years at a decent salary.


----------



## roux

Im just not sure he is a first round pick right now


----------



## E.H. Munro

He may or may not be a first round pick this year. He won't be next year.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

It's one thing to say a top 10 pick this year wouldn't be a top 10 pick next year because of upcoming top level talent, but I don't think you can stretch that to late round guys. There would be nothing stopping Vander Blue from turning himself into a first round pick next year if he had a strong season. Maybe he squeezes into the end of the first this year, but he wasn't going to hurt himself by going back.

He has a better chance than Reggie Bullock does though. I don't know why he's coming out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Arkansas losing BJ Young and Marshawn Powell really hurts that program. I was looking forward to seeing Young and Powell play with Bobby Portis. Oh well.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Mrs. Thang said:


> It's one thing to say a top 10 pick this year wouldn't be a top 10 pick next year because of upcoming top level talent, but I don't think you can stretch that to late round guys. There would be nothing stopping Vander Blue from turning himself into a first round pick next year if he had a strong season. Maybe he squeezes into the end of the first this year, but he wasn't going to hurt himself by going back.


OK, let me put it this way. I think Blue is an NBA roleplayer, he could be picked anywhere from 12-40 and it wouldn't surprise me in the least. Next year's draft is going to be filled with one & dones and then a bunch of guys that should have been one & dones (such as Rodney Purvis) but for whatever reason weren't. Those guys will all have untapped upside, whereas a college senior like Blue will have none. So unless he dominated NCAA ball next year, his odds of being anything more than a 25-30 pick are pretty non-existent. But he's going to get that same consideration this year without gambling.


----------



## Basel

Shabazz Muhammad from UCLA has also declared.


----------



## croco

Mrs. Thang said:


> It's one thing to say a top 10 pick this year wouldn't be a top 10 pick next year because of upcoming top level talent, but I don't think you can stretch that to late round guys. There would be nothing stopping Vander Blue from turning himself into a first round pick next year if he had a strong season. Maybe he squeezes into the end of the first this year, but he wasn't going to hurt himself by going back.
> 
> He has a better chance than Reggie Bullock does though. I don't know why he's coming out.


6'4 guards who can't shoot and don't have a particularly well rounded game aren't hot commodities in the NBA. Despite his improvement, I think it's still a long shot that Blue will have a long career in the NBA, if any.


----------



## croco

Now this is surprising - Marcus Smart returning to OK State.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Thats really big news. Smart is my favorite player in the draft and I was hoping the Pelicans would get a lucky ping pong bounce and be able to nab him as an EG replacement. Im happy to be able to see him in college next season though. He should be fun to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan

croco said:


> Now this is surprising - Marcus Smart returning to OK State.


I was wondering what was taking him so long. Either he was really pissed that they went out in round one in the tourney, he doesn't think he's ready, or he heard something about not being a top 10 pick. This should mean that Burke and Carter-Williams are guaranteed lottery picks and likely to both go in the top 8 or so. Smart's going to really have to improve a lot, but he could feasibly play his way into the top 5 next year.


----------



## E.H. Munro

croco said:


> Now this is surprising - Marcus Smart returning to OK State.


Yeah, Jesus, no way he ever gets top 3 consideration again. That's a huge mistake.




Pacers Fan said:


> Smart's going to really have to improve a lot, but he could feasibly play his way into the top 5 next year.


Unless he averages a triple double or the a lot of the one & doners from the class of '13 change their minds he ain't cracking the top 5. He's not a good enough shooter to really be a SG and not a good enough playmaker to run an offense. Honestly, in a vacuum, I'd probably take Aaron Harrison over him. This was his shot at the gold.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Pretty shocking for Smart to stay, but I'm not complaining. He can definitely still be a top 5 pick, strong draft or not. He's already shown he is a very good player. High schooler hype is just hype. You know at least one guy will be less than advertised. They always are.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Unfortunately it won't be one of the guys that will be in the top 5 next year. McAdoo basically elected to go the Kyle Singler route and will now be fighting for a first round spot in 2014.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Marcus Smart will still be a top 5-7 pick in next years draft. Its not like he wasn't ready, he might actually want to accomplish more at the college game and get an education. I won't fault him for that at all. He's going to make his money in the NBA and be a long career guy...regardless. Just because you would jump at the chance to be picked higher doesn't mean its better for everyone. Maybe Marcus wants to go lower and have a chance to contribute to a better team. Either way I will enjoy watching him next year in college.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tim Hardaway Jr is in.


----------



## bball2223

Right decision for Hardaway. If he came back he wasn't going to raise his stock much and a subpar season probably means he would have gone undrafted.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Grant Jerrett from Arizona declared. I hope he likes Greek food.


----------



## croco

Gary Harris back to Michigan State.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Glen Robinson and McGary returning as well.


----------



## croco

Russ Smith is coming back for his senior year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

As is CJ Fair. Damn, all the depth just dropped right out of this class. We're going to have guys who were projected in the second round or undrafted two months ago going in the late lottery and mid-first round.


----------



## 29380

> @WojYahooNBA
> Miami sophomore Shane Larkin has several agent meetings set for New York next week, sources tell Y! He's holding a news conference Sunday.


...


----------



## UD40

He officially declared today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sucks to see as a Miami fan, but the right choice. Canes dont return anyone and his stock could only go down.


----------



## hobojoe

Good for him. Obviously I'm in the minority, but he's my favorite PG in the draft.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Adreian Payne staying in school for his senior season. Michigan State is loaded next year, only lost Nix from last years team.


----------



## Bogg

Not that he was going in the first round, and could have fallen out of the second altogether depending on circumstances, but Shabazz Napier is returning to UConn for his senior year. They'll be returning their entire squad, so they should be able to give Louisville a good run in the AAC.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Isaiah Austin staying in school because of a shoulder injury would have limited him in workouts. He called returning to Baylor "the worst day of his life". Yikes.

Andre Roberson and Ray McCallum are leaving. I was a little surprised by McCallum since he was playing for his dad and isn't viewed as a first round pick. I really, really like him though. Wouldn't be surprised to see him make a big move up the boards once people start looking at him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Isaiah Austin needs to locate the weight room on campus before trying to locate the pros.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Well we have our first two official promises



Chad Ford said:


> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Hearing first 2 promises of 2013 Draft: Dennis Schroeder & Giannis Antetokounmpo both given 1st round guarantees sources say.


----------



## 29380

> @nbastats: #NBACombine's best scores from each of 6 different athletic tests performed by 59 participants


----------



## UD40

One guy I walked away impressed with was Jackie Carmichael. Looks like one of the glue guys that will go out there and bust his ass.

Ford called him a Haslem type and Fraschilla likened him to Taj Gibson.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wow, Cody Zeller might've tested his way into top 5 consideration again. His vertical, sprint, and lane agility are ridiculous. And his arms aren't quite as short as previous posters have speculated.


----------



## 29380

His agent trying to sell him as a stretch 4 might hurt his stock.


----------



## Diable

Right now he looks like he's going to be a career bench player, but there's not that many guys who look like they are much more than that. I could see someone reaching for Zeller on the theory that you may as well swing for the fences. In theory he could bulk up without losing the athleticism. I can't see him being much more than a rotation guy on a good team, but he is relatively young and maybe he works on his weaknesses. I can't convince myself of it, but I'm not sold on many other guys either.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yeah, Zeller is tall enough to keep the standing reach high despite the lack of wingspan. And he seems to be athletic enough to be a rotation big in the NBA. And given this draft class that's valuable.


----------



## Tom

He better go jump hook crazy...because his moves now are extremely blockable.


----------



## R-Star

This Larkin kid looks pretty damn impressive athletic wise. 

Hope him or Hardaway JR are around when the Pacers pick. I can see Hardaway draft hyping his way into late lotto though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

You still can't call Zeller rangy, but he's 7 feet tall with the normal wingspan to match. A lot better than the 6'8" that was reported previously. I can't really get my mind around what he did during the athletic testing. I knew he was athletic, but those numbers are insane. His size/length is slightly better than Blake Griffen and he tested out as a better athlete. It's arguable that Zeller had the best combine performance for a big man ever.


----------



## UD40

Ricky Ledo better hope for some really strong workouts. These past few days have hurt his (already) ailing stock.


----------



## Pacers Fan

R-Star said:


> This Larkin kid looks pretty damn impressive athletic wise.
> 
> Hope him or Hardaway JR are around when the Pacers pick. I can see Hardaway draft hyping his way into late lotto though.


Think we'll get rid of DJ Augustin after he's finally had solid play in the playoffs? If so, I still can't see us taking a PG and thinking he'll be in the rotation.

I like Hardaway Jr. a lot, but Brandon Paul much more for a SG. Still, though, we have OJ to develop at the 2, and he looks like he'll crack the rotation next year.

I hope we go big again. There are about 8 bigs from the late lottery to the mid second round that would be better than Miles Plumlee and Pendergraph. I'd also be really intrigued to see how we could utilize Deshaun Thomas.

But in the end, I think we might go foreign. It's never worked for us in the past, but it'd be hard to pass on Gobert, Schroeder, Karasev, Saric, or Adetokunbo.


----------



## R-Star

Pacers Fan said:


> Think we'll get rid of DJ Augustin after he's finally had solid play in the playoffs? If so, I still can't see us taking a PG and thinking he'll be in the rotation.
> 
> I like Hardaway Jr. a lot, but Brandon Paul much more for a SG. Still, though, we have OJ to develop at the 2, and he looks like he'll crack the rotation next year.
> 
> I hope we go big again. There are about 8 bigs from the late lottery to the mid second round that would be better than Miles Plumlee and Pendergraph. I'd also be really intrigued to see how we could utilize Deshaun Thomas.
> 
> But in the end, I think we might go foreign. It's never worked for us in the past, but it'd be hard to pass on Gobert, Schroeder, Karasev, Saric, or Adetokunbo.


Yea, but its the Pacers man. If we do draft a big, it will be some way off the board "Lunch pail" type big white guy. When asked why they picked some low skill guy who should have gone mid second round, you'll hear hes hard working, tough nosed, and other BS from our front office.

I hope we keep Augustin, but who knows. I think if Larkin is there we should take him. And I dont see OJ being anything more than a deep bench guy. I'd like a solid wing to come off the bench and be our go to bench scorer. Like Mercer used to be. I was hoping Green could be that guy but hes not reliable enough. That's why I'd like Hardaway Jr. I don't know enough about Brandon Paul to compare the two though.


----------



## Diable

Larkin probably rises up the board IMO, late lottery or something. I'm not sold on him as a quality starter right now, but he can definitely play in the NBA. He has really good skills and he's a good athlete. There are a lot of guys in this draft who don't really look like they can win a job on a decent team, but Larkin definitely can and he's a fairly safe bet. His skills will translate to the NBA pretty well.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Larkin probably rises up the board IMO, late lottery or something. I'm not sold on him as a quality starter right now, but he can definitely play in the NBA. He has really good skills and he's a good athlete. There are a lot of guys in this draft who don't really look like they can win a job on a decent team, but Larkin definitely can and he's a fairly safe bet. His skills will translate to the NBA pretty well.


Yep. I could easily see him skyrocketing up the board from now until draft day.


----------



## UD40

There are a ton of players that can be a good rotation guy and log in some solid minutes down the road in this draft.

If I had to pick anybody that could be all-start caliber players, I'd say McLemore and Burke and that's about it.

The fact Noel could be out till Christmas is going to be big. Whoever takes him is clearly saying they have no interest in taking a big leap this year.


----------



## HKF

Every year is the same shit. If a guy doesn't use this "athleticism" in the game, they are not athletic. Zeller will struggle against length in the NBA and will need to make jumpers to be effective.


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> Every year is the same shit. If a guy doesn't use this "athleticism" in the game, they are not athletic. Zeller will struggle against length in the NBA and will need to make jumpers to be effective.


Zeller and Noel with both bust. 

Zeller has all this secret athleticism he decided to what, hide in college? Way too fishy.

And Noel is 206 lbs? No thanks. Thats just pathetically skinny for a guy who's being sold as a defensive anchor. You can gain weight sure, but its not like this dude is ever going to be a big, solid guy to man the paint.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I don't think that Noel busts, but his ceiling is Larry Sanders. He probably has room to fill in another 30-40 pounds, but I agree that he's a _loooong_ term project player. He's a nice sort of player to have, but god do you hate to be drafting that guy 1 or 2.


----------



## R-Star

That's a fair assessment. I'm taking a high risk homerun type pick before I'm drafting a Sanders at best type of guy with a top 2.


----------



## 29380

I honestly would take Alex Len with the #1 pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Knicks4life said:


> I honestly would take Alex Len with the #1 pick.


I still love McLemore, but I'm in general agreement with you as my board reads


Ben McLemore
Alex Len
Nerlens Noel
Anthony Bennet
Trey Burke/Otto Porter (I can't choose between them because I don't think either is particularly great)

Ledo's a wildcard. He has a ton of talent, his shot isn't the prettiest, but he has a lightning quick release and it went in effectively at the lower levels. His handle's slick enough to create separation. So if I were drafting outside the top 15, I'd probably grab him because he _could_ be an all star, which isn't something I can say for even many of the guys at the top of my draft board.


----------



## Tom

Len is big on Potential. He has the ABILITY to do some sick things out there. It all depends on strength and base with him.


----------



## hobojoe

In a dream world the Magic would either draft McLemore or trade down for Larkin. Problem is, who the heck would want to trade up in this draft?


----------



## Pacers Fan

HKF said:


> Every year is the same shit. If a guy doesn't use this "athleticism" in the game, they are not athletic. Zeller will struggle against length in the NBA and will need to make jumpers to be effective.


Well, we've seen Zeller use his athleticism in the college game. He runs the floor exceptionally well like his brother and he's used his agility on his face-ups, spin moves, and by taking charges. That standing vertical leap is ridiculous. If he stops shooting from his hip in the post and just goes straight up toward the rim, he'll be able to finish. His short arms won't be that much of a hindrance if he can get up that high that fast. Then again, Tyler Hansbrough still hasn't learned, so maybe Zeller never will.

But yes, I agree with you that every year some prospects possess insane athleticism that they don't utilize in games. Zeller certainly might be that, but he might be able to use his athleticism in some of the areas I mentioned above. Absolutely, him gaining consistency in a jump shot is crucial, especially in his face-up game. I've said before that he's looked great on jump shots in practice and warm-ups all year and that he should have a solid 12-16 footer next year.


----------



## HKF

If Zeller can become a face-up scorer, he can have a very long career. If you think based on these combine numbers that he's all of a sudden going to a back to the basket, finishing on these strong behemoths, well he's going to be a disappointment.

Like Oladipo and Jamaaal Franklin to me are real athletes because it shows in games. The speed, the quickness. Zeller or Muhammad, these guys may test well, but their games aren't athletic at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Boston has spent a lot of time working out top 5 guys (McLemore excepted) for a team drafting 16th.


----------



## Tom

Jamaal Franklin's career will be similar to the other jamal's


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Zeller uses maybe 2/3 of that athleticism during games. He would run the floor well and always was quick working the baseline, but he rebounds below the rim and barely jumps when he shoots.

But for the sake of argument, when you talk about unlocked potential for big guys, isn't it far more likely that a skilled player learns how to utilize his super athleticism than it is a super athlete learns how to have skills?


----------



## Tom

If he can't jump up and down fast it doesn't matter as much. A guy like Kevin love can't jump incredibly high (though underrated)...he can jump quickly.

Do they have a drill that measures that? If it takes you longer to get started the amount doesn't matter as much.


----------



## E.H. Munro

A former PC player I know assured me today that Ricky Ledo has a lottery promise. I'm assuming that it's from OKC.


----------



## Tom

My sleeperish players are Mike Muscala and Deshaun Thomas.

They will start.


----------



## Tom

Oh and someone will be very happy with Carrick Felix.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Rumors abound that the Cavs might be interested in adding a vet SF in exchange for their pick. I imagine the targets would be Danny Granger, Luol Deng and maybe Jeff Green.

EDIT: I also thought Gabe Pruitt had it in him to be a less crazy Delonte West. Unfortunately he was way too given to panic at the NBA level.


----------



## Wade County

Post lotto mock

*1. Cleveland*

Nerlens Noel, C/PF, Kentucky

Athletic and active big man who impacts the game defensively. Can come off the bench initially behind Varejao and Thompson. Very raw offensively.

*2. Orlando*

Ben McLemore, SG, Kansas

I think Orlando will go for the top 2 guard in the draft. Yes they have Afflalo, but they could always play a small ball style and go Nelson / McLemore / Afflalo / Harris / Vucevic. 

*3. Washington*

Otto Porter, SF, Georgetown

Wizards need help at the wing badly. They're set at the 1 and 2 with Wall and Beal. Could use a big man also, so Len could be an option.

*4. Charlotte*

Anthony Bennett, SF/PF, UNLV

Charlotte needs some help at the 4 spot, and Bennett, although undersized, can play. Grandmama v2.0?

*5. Phoenix*

Alex Len, C, Maryland

Think Phoenix will go big at this pick. Gortat likely on the way out, and this would be their biggest need. Oladipo is another option here at the 2 spot.

*6. New Orleans*

Victor Oladipo, SG, Indiana

Eric Gordon likely on the way out. Austin Rivers is crap. I think they go with Oladipo to team with Davis on the defensive end. 

*7. Sacramento*

Cody Zeller, PF/C, Indiana

The yin to Cousins' yang. Could be a solid starter next to DeMarcus.

*8. Detroit*

Trey Burke, PG, Michigan

Detroit would be happy with this. Get to keep the college standout close, in a position of need.

*9. Minnesota*

Shabazz Muhammad, SF/SG, UCLA

Was a projected top 3 pick prior to the season, but fits a definite position of need for the Wolves. If he develops, could be a steal.

*10. Portland*

Kelly Olynyk, C, Gonzaga

Portland is a tough one. They have such a bad bench, and needs all over the place. Apparently JJ Hickson will not be brought back, and Leonard isn't ready. 

*11. Philadelphia*

Steven Adams, C, Pittsburgh

A bit of a reach, but has a high ceiling and tested well. Sixers don't want to be caught without a C again if they do or don't resign Bynum. Adams has potential.

*12. OKC*

Rudy Gobert, C, France

OKC can afford to take a bit of a gamble here. Perkins is basically past his use by date, and Gobert could develop into a defensive beast tandem with Ibaka and Durant's wingspans around him.

*13. Dallas*

CJ McCollum, PG/SG, Lehigh

Mavs need help at the point, and Mayo could leave as a FA. McCollum is a great scorer, could work well for them here.

*14. Utah*

Michael Carter-Williams, PG, Syracuse

Tall point guard. Fits a need and could be a steal.


----------



## Floods

Wade County said:


> *2. Orlando*
> 
> Ben McLemore, SG, Kansas
> 
> I think Orlando will go for the top 2 guard in the draft. Yes they have Afflalo, but they could always play a small ball style and go Nelson / McLemore / Afflalo / Harris / Vucevic.


Think they'd rather have Burke. PG is a position of need, with Nelson's age. But honestly I probably wouldn't question anything they do here.



> *3. Washington*
> 
> Otto Porter, SF, Georgetown
> 
> Wizards need help at the wing badly. They're set at the 1 and 2 with Wall and Beal. Could use a big man also, so Len could be an option.


Porter's a pretty logical pick, I could see them taking Len even though I'd want no part of him at 3. Grunfeld's a dope though so who knows what he'll do.



> *4. Charlotte*
> 
> Anthony Bennett, SF/PF, UNLV
> 
> Charlotte needs some help at the 4 spot, and Bennett, although undersized, can play. Grandmama v2.0?


Tweener forward at 4? That'd be rough for Charlotte. I'd take Len. But, same as above, the Bobcats aren't a smart franchise so there's no telling what they'll do.



> *5. Phoenix*
> 
> Alex Len, C, Maryland
> 
> Think Phoenix will go big at this pick. Gortat likely on the way out, and this would be their biggest need. Oladipo is another option here at the 2 spot.


Think they'd rather have Oladipo.



> *7. Sacramento*
> 
> Cody Zeller, PF/C, Indiana
> 
> *The yin to Cousins' yang*. Could be a solid starter next to DeMarcus.


Dunno about that, neither one can defend for shit. Zeller's a waste. Wouldn't put it past Petrie to take him though.

Kings really should blow it up.



> *10. Portland*
> 
> Kelly Olynyk, C, Gonzaga
> 
> Portland is a tough one. They have such a bad bench, and needs all over the place. Apparently JJ Hickson will not be brought back, and Leonard isn't ready.


Drafting stiffs at the same position every year is a quick way to become a lottery fixture. 



> *12. OKC*
> 
> Rudy Gobert, C, France
> 
> OKC can afford to take a bit of a gamble here. Perkins is basically past his use by date, and Gobert could develop into a defensive beast tandem with Ibaka and Durant's wingspans around him.


They did trade Harden for this, so I think they'd rather have someone a bit safer. Gobert's out there, he's all potential.


----------



## 29380

1. Cavs - Nerlens Noel
2. Magic - Trey Burke
3. Wiz - Ben McLemore
4. Bobcats - Victor Oladipo
5. Suns - Otto Porter
6. Pelicans - Alex Len
7. Kings - C.J. McCollum 
8. Detroit - Michael Carter-Williams 
9. Timberwolves - Dario Saric
10. Blazers - Rudy Gobert 
11. 76ers - Anthony Bennett 
12. Thunder - Steven Adams 
13. Mavs - Dennis Schroeder 
14. Jazz - Shane Larkin


----------



## Bogg

Can't see Orlando taking Burke second. I say they either take one of the shooting guards and deal Afflalo for a point or just trade the pick itself to fill their hole at point guard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At this point im hoping Myck Kabongo falls to us at 48. Or we go super athlete and take Rodney Williams.


----------



## DWade06

Porter fits in Cleveland more than Noel.


----------



## E.H. Munro

DWade06 said:


> Porter fits in Cleveland more than Noel.


Do you really want to be drafting Otto Porter #1? At this point they should be trading that pick for real vet help. Someone like Danny Granger (and maybe not Granger specifically, but a quality vet in their 20s that can help them make the playoffs next year).


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> Rumors abound that the Cavs might be interested in adding a vet SF in exchange for their pick. I imagine the targets would be Danny Granger, Luol Deng and maybe Jeff Green.
> 
> EDIT: I also thought Gabe Pruitt had it in him to be a less crazy Delonte West. Unfortunately he was way too given to panic at the NBA level.


That would be great for the Pacers. I love Granger, but hes the odd man out. You can't move George back to the 2, and Granger isn't going to come off the bench. Pacers take McLemore as their 2 guard of the future. Or I guess Noel in hopes of him replacing West at the 4 once he slows down, assuming he re-signs this offseason.


----------



## E.H. Munro

If I were Indiana, and I managed to turn Granger into #1, I might offer to swap with Washington and grab Oladipo as I think he might be better suited to being the other guy than McLemore and I like him defensively a lot more (put another way, he can flourish playing alongside both Hill and Stephenson whereas I'm not sure that's strictly true of McLemore).


----------



## BlakeJesus

Loul Deng could be another one of those types as well.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Imagine if the Celtics dealt Pierce/Garnett for 1st overall pick!


----------



## E.H. Munro

BlakeJesus said:


> Imagine if the Celtics dealt Pierce/Garnett for 1st overall pick!


As much as I would like that, there's no way the Cavs trade #1 for those guys. If they swap down with the Wiz I could see them targeting Jeff Green with #3, and I wouldn't be adverse to swapping Green for Oladipo as part of a "burn it to the ground for 2014" strategy. If Ford is right about the Magic wanting a point guard badly enough to draft Burke then I could see a Rondo for #2 deal in the offing. 

But if I had to bet I'd say that Pierce goes to Dallas for Marion/filler #13 to help them clear payroll and that Garnett likely ends up in LA playing for the Clippers with Bledsoe, Butler and a 2014 #1 going to Boston.


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> If I were Indiana, and I managed to turn Granger into #1, I might offer to swap with Washington and grab Oladipo as I think he might be better suited to being the other guy than McLemore and I like him defensively a lot more (put another way, he can flourish playing alongside both Hill and Stephenson whereas I'm not sure that's strictly true of McLemore).


I honestly don't know enough about Oladipo. 

But yea, a 2 guard or 4 would be my target.


----------



## Tom

Indiana will probably end up with Mason Plumlee


----------



## R-Star

Tom said:


> Indiana will probably end up with Mason Plumlee


By trading Granger for him.



That's probably actually going to happen. 
"Hey look, he's white and we have his shitty brother on the team. We have to get him."

****!


----------



## Tom

I'm so sorry. Hey you got the Tyler's..why not.


----------



## DWade06

E.H. Munro said:


> Do you really want to be drafting Otto Porter #1? At this point they should be trading that pick for real vet help. Someone like Danny Granger (and maybe not Granger specifically, but a quality vet in their 20s that can help them make the playoffs next year).


I really like Porter but if Indiana is willing to give up Granger then you have to get Granger. How much value does the #1 pick have this year? Personally I dont think it should have that much


----------



## Tom

The Heat should draft Dewayne Dedmon


----------

